# tourist visa for a nz work permit holder



## disbetterbgud (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi!

Would just like to inquire about applying for a tourist visa to au when you are a nz work permit holder.

I have the checklist already but with regards to funds, is there an exact requirement? and were there any hurdles for the tourist visa to be granted based on your experiences?

Thanks in advance for your help..


----------

